# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## marlies1119

hallo allemaal, mijn naam is Marlies en ik wil graag alles weten over het gebruik van symbalta ikwordt er doodziek van.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Marlies, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat vervelend dat je er ziek van wordt. Ik plaats hier een overzicht van berichten die gaan over cymbalta. Dan kun je kiezen wat je leest en wat niet. Veel sterkte!

Een vriendelijke gezondheidsgroet van Leontien

----------

